# Hurricane Relief All-Star Game Thread (Kobe playing)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LeBron, Kobe, KG in game for Katrina relief
Sunday exhibition has been organized by analyst, ex-star Kenny Smith










HOUSTON - All-Stars LeBron James, Kobe Bryant, Kevin Garnett, Amare Stoudemire and Dwyane Wade will play in an NBA Players Hurricane Relief Game organized by TNT analyst Kenny Smith.

The game is Sunday at 6 p.m. EDT at the Toyota Center and will be televised by TNT. Participating players will donate funds and supplies valued at more than $1 million for victims of Hurricane Katrina.

“The game is a show of our support and solidarity for those affected by this natural disaster,” Smith said. “As professional athletes we’ve been very privileged and this is one way we can help take care of our own.”

[Article]


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

TNT Charity Basketball Game
TNT Charity Game | Sept. 11, 2005

TNT basketball analyst and former two-time NBA champion with the Houston Rockets Kenny Smith will host the NBA Players Hurricane Relief Game, to help aid the victims of Hurricane Katrina.

The game will be held Sunday, September 11th at 6 p.m. ET (5 p.m. CT) from the Toyota Center in Houston, Texas, and will be televised on TNT at 11 p.m. ET (10 p.m. CT).

NBA players scheduled to participate include:*

LeBron James, Cleveland Cavaliers
Kobe Bryant, Los Angeles Lakers
Kevin Garnett, Minnesota Timberwolves
Jermaine O’Neal, Indiana Pacers
Stephon Marbury, New York Knicks
Dwyane Wade, Miami Heat
Amare Stoudemire, Phoenix Suns
Paul Pierce, Boston Celtics
Alonzo Mourning, Miami Heat
Antonio McDyess, Detroit Pistons
Steve Francis, Orlando Magic
Sam Cassell, Los Angeles Clippers
Ron Artest, Indiana Pacers
Chauncey Billups, Detroit Pistons
J.R. Smith, New Orleans Hornets
Dahntay Jones, Memphis Grizzlies
Mike James, Houston Rockets
Lindsey Hunter, Detroit Pistons
Derek Anderson, Houston Rockets
Carlos Boozer, Utah Jazz

*Participants subject to change.

Dallas Mavericks coach Avery Johnson will serve as coach for one of the teams, the other coach is to be announced.

[More in URL]

Awesome.. Should be cool to see!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good job Kenny for organizing relief game event. :greatjob:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LeBron, Kobe, KG in game for Katrina relief
Sunday exhibition has been organized by analyst, ex-star Kenny Smith










HOUSTON (Ticker) - All-Stars LeBron James, Kobe Bryant, Kevin Garnett, Amare Stoudemire and Dwyane Wade will play in an NBA Players Hurricane Relief Game organized by TNT analyst Kenny Smith.

The game is Sunday at 6 p.m. EDT at the Toyota Center and will be televised by TNT at 11 p.m. Participating players will donate funds and supplies valued at more than $1 million for victims of Hurricane Katrina. 

Before the game, the players will distribute truckloads of their donated goods and supplies to shelters throughout the Houston area, many of which are housing displaced New Orleans residents. Items will include food, clothing, water, toiletries and other basic necessities.

TNT's telecast team will include analysts Smith and Charles Barkley, Ernie Johnson as host and play-by-play announcer and Craig Sager as sideline reporter.

[More in URL]


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

9/11


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> 9/11


yeah i just realized that


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe comments at presser

Merge maybe?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Starting line up predictions people? I beleive its going to be East vs West. Here are most of the players that are scheduled to participate.


LeBron James, Cleveland Cavaliers
Kobe Bryant, Los Angeles Lakers
Kevin Garnett, Minnesota Timberwolves
Jermaine O’Neal, Indiana Pacers
Stephon Marbury, New York Knicks
Dwyane Wade, Miami Heat
Amare Stoudemire, Phoenix Suns
Paul Pierce, Boston Celtics
Alonzo Mourning, Miami Heat
Antonio McDyess, Detroit Pistons
Steve Francis, Orlando Magic
Sam Cassell, Los Angeles Clippers
Ron Artest, Indiana Pacers
Chauncey Billups, Detroit Pistons
J.R. Smith, New Orleans Hornets
Dahntay Jones, Memphis Grizzlies
Mike James, Houston Rockets
Lindsey Hunter, Detroit Pistons
Derek Anderson, Houston Rockets
Carlos Boozer, Utah Jazz


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Then if it's East vs West I'll go ahead and say what I would think.. I'll be way off though..

West:
PG - Sam Cassell
SG - Kobe Bryant
SF - Kevin Garnett
PF - Carlos Boozer
C - Amare Stoudemire

East:
PG - Dwyane Wade
SG - LeBron James
SF - Ron Artest
PF - Jermaine O'Neal 
C - Alonzo Mourning

It doesnt matter what it's gonna be though. Hopefully this is fun.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

west no questions are gonna win!


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

i dont think these guys are gonna play serious. i think its gonna be one of those goofy games which is way cooler then a competive game. Sort of like a And1 game. you think?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/community/smith_call_050909.html
^kobe, amare, and boozer talk about the upcoming game(why,motivation etc.)






btw--i dont think theyre gonna do east vs. west


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They should do HS players + players with less than 3 years experience vs everybody else.

LeBron James, Cleveland Cavaliers
Kobe Bryant, Los Angeles Lakers
Kevin Garnett, Minnesota Timberwolves
Jermaine O’Neal, Indiana Pacers
Dwyane Wade, Miami Heat
Amare Stoudemire, Phoenix Suns
J.R. Smith, New Orleans Hornets
Dahntay Jones, Memphis Grizzlies
Carlos Boozer, Utah Jazz

Ron Artest, Indiana Pacers
Chauncey Billups, Detroit Pistons
Stephon Marbury, New York Knicks
Mike James, Houston Rockets
Lindsey Hunter, Detroit Pistons
Paul Pierce, Boston Celtics
Alonzo Mourning, Miami Heat
Antonio McDyess, Detroit Pistons
Steve Francis, Orlando Magic
Sam Cassell, Los Angeles Clippers
Derek Anderson, Houston Rockets


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

There are rumors Shaq and Kobe would acknowledge each other, possibly to the point where it may seem they have put their past behind them. Just rumors, and Shaq has to be there first.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Shaq isnt even in the game though? But let's not take this into that stupid rivalryl.. Really..

Relief Game Conference Call









Stoudemire and Bryant are two of the stars playing in the Hurricane Relief Game.

*Bryant on what he hopes to accomplish through his efforts:* "What we are trying to do is to let them know that they are cared for. If you listen to the talk on TV, it seems that they have a feeling, on top of all of the emotional devastation, that they are on an island by themselves.

"We as Americans rally around our people. Us going down there is part of that. Letting them know that we care for them and we will be there to support them and pick them up whenever they fall. That’s what we do as Americans, and this is just a small part of what we are all doing to help."

*Bryant on his reasons for getting involved:* “Just like everybody, I felt the need to contribute in some form or fashion. Given that we’ve been blessed to be able to play the game of basketball, this is a great opportunity to use our God-given potential for the benefit of mankind. When you see the tragedy and devastation that takes place out there, you have to almost not be human to not feel some type of compassion or warmth in your heart for these people. We’re just trying to contribute in any fashion that we can.”

[More in URL]


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

WOW shaq not playing? What a nice guy


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Shaq actually was selling some autographed jerseys and stuff with jaime fox. I think all the money is donated to the Red Cross or something.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe in Houston today..


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


>


Whats with the guy with the football


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

SHEED! said:


> Whats with the guy with the football


Forget the football, whats up with the email addresses?...and the toy car, i doubt a sharpie shows up on a black toy car


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

City_Dawg said:


> Forget the football, whats up with the email addresses?...and the toy car, i doubt a sharpie shows up on a black toy car



i guess its the thought that he signed it that counts


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Please dont post spoilers on this but the game is over right now.. I know who wins but that doesnt really matter.. I just wanna watch this tonight and try and have fun.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Stephon Marbury









Amare Stoudamire









Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

From this picture it appears Kobe, McGrady, Garnett, and O'Neal are on the same team and LeBron, Carmelo, and Stoudemire are on the same team.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

theres a write up on lakersground.

Rumor has it kobe didnt do n e thing crazy..he was just passive

mcgrady stole the show etc


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Awww how cute Kobe with the little kid


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Tracy McGrady (front row L-R) of the Houston Rockets, Kobe Bryant of the Los Angeles Lakers, Jermaine O'Neal of the Indiana Pacers and Kevin Garnett of the Minnesota Timberwovles (rear C), bow their heads in a moment of silence before the NBA Hurricane Relief Fund Charity basketball game in Houston, September 11, 2005.









NBA players Kobe Bryant, left, and Kevin Garnett wave to fans as they take the court at the NBA Players Hurricane Relief game at the Toyota Center in Houston, Sunday, Sept. 11, 2005. The game proceeds will benefit victims of Hurricane Katrina.









Dwyane Wade (3) of the Miami Heat drives past Kobe Bryant of the Los Angeles Lakers during the NBA Hurricane Relief Fund Charity basketball game in Houston, September 11, 2005.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good stuff tonight.. Proud of Kenny, the players, and the rest of them there doing this for the survivors.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

whatta game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What the heck did Kobe say to Wade? That's what I wanna know :laugh:

Very great hour they put on tonight.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow wat a game , i Have so much respect 4 every1 who participated, donated.....etc etc , It was very nice seeing kobe being so human this should show people a good side of him that people that didnt exsist ............Great game .


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> What the heck did Kobe say to Wade? That's what I wanna know :laugh:
> 
> Very great hour they put on tonight.



"I'll holla at you later."


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Whatever that means..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hurricane Benefit Game:








Pregame relief efforts
Players give back
Relief Game highlights
Players respond to victims
Dunk of the Night
Play of the Day

Good good stuff there. Watch em all!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pics from After party










A Tierre sighting.. he's with Kittles :laugh:


----------

